
Amazon Considering Online Pay-TV Service - coloneltcb
http://online.wsj.com/news/article_email/SB10001424052702304757004579334981130200324-lMyQjAxMTA0MDIwMTEyNDEyWj
======
WaterSponge
They do this and package in web DVR like Aereo and I think they have got
something.

Problem is DSL and Cable operators are internet operators. Municipalities need
to get on top of deploying fiber to the home.

